# Zeigt euere Linux Desktops



## TankCommander (23. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt 1000 verschiedene Möglichkeiten unter Linux den Desktop Hintergrund zu gestalten.

Hier könnt ihr euren Desktop Hintergrund zeigen....

Das ist meiner!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _maxe (26. Oktober 2015)

Noch Work in Progress, aber es wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekomme es gerade nicht gebacken das Bild richtig hochzuladen ^^


----------



## Jimini (27. Oktober 2015)

So sieht meiner seit Monaten aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher habe ich mich regelmäßig mit dem "Modden" des Desktops beschäftigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Witzig zu sehen, wie sich KDE entwickelt hat 

MfG Jimini


----------



## TankCommander (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe an meinem etwas geschraubt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Jimini
Deine Desktops sehen absolut Klasse aus.


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pittermann (13. Februar 2016)

So sieht meiner aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VikingGe (13. Februar 2016)

Inzwischen ist es auch nur noch ein ganz schlichter Plasma 5-Desktop (unterArch). Notebook sieht mehr oder weniger genau so aus, nur mit dem Panel an der linken Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Witzig zu sehen, wie sich KDE entwickelt hat


Leider nicht nur zum Positiven. Für Plasma 4 gabs noch richtig tolle _interaktive_ Applets wie das Public Transport-Ding, in Plasma 5 ist sowas mit diesem QML+JS-API quasi gar nicht mehr umsetzbar.


----------



## nonamez78 (13. Februar 2016)

Warum hat denn deine Platte 40°C? Sicherlich kein wirklicher Problemwert aber schon recht hoch (sobald Platten in einen halbwegs nutzbaren Luftstrom kommen sollten sie wesentlich kühler sein).


----------



## Cheytac (14. Februar 2016)

Papirus FTW. Sollte meiner Meinung nach das Default Design bei Auslieferung sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VikingGe schrieb:


> Leider nicht nur zum Positiven. Für Plasma 4 gabs noch richtig tolle _interaktive_ Applets wie das Public Transport-Ding, in Plasma 5 ist sowas mit diesem QML+JS-API quasi gar nicht mehr umsetzbar.



Klar ist das damit auch möglich. QML ist mit C++ beliebig erweiterbar und bietet in der GUI-Entwicklung die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie Widgets. Muss halt von jemanden neu umgesetzt werden.


----------



## VikingGe (14. Februar 2016)

Klar geht das mit Standalone-Anwendungen, die QML verwenden, aber ich wüsste nicht, dass Plasma 5 noch etwas anderes als reine QML+JavaScript-Applets erlaubt. Und damit gibt das JS-API vor, was geht und was nicht.

Also ich wüsste jetzt jedenfalls nicht, wie es geht, ich wüsste aber auch nicht, wo ich suchen soll, weil bis heute außer einem Hello World-Tutorial und der in der Hinsicht nicht besonders aufschlussreichen QML-API-Referenz keinerlei Dokumentation existiert.



> Warum hat denn deine Platte 40°C?


Uraltes Chieftec-Gehäuse. Platte hängt entkoppelt im Laufwerksschacht, daher kaum Luftstrom.
Ich meine, in dem Dingen werkelte schon ein damals recht neuer Northwood. Da hatten die Leute noch andere Probleme.


----------



## Cheytac (14. Februar 2016)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Klar geht das mit Standalone-Anwendungen, die QML verwenden, aber ich wüsste nicht, dass Plasma 5 noch etwas anderes als reine QML+JavaScript-Applets erlaubt. Und damit gibt das JS-API vor, was geht und was nicht.
> 
> Also ich wüsste jetzt jedenfalls nicht, wie es geht, ich wüsste aber auch nicht, wo ich suchen soll, weil bis heute außer einem Hello World-Tutorial und der in der Hinsicht nicht besonders aufschlussreichen QML-API-Referenz keinerlei Dokumentation existiert.



Die Dokumentation ist wirklich nicht sonderlich gut.

Speziell für das von dir genannte Plasmoid wird wahrscheinlich gar kein C++ gebraucht, da QML HTTP Requests nativ unterstützt (ohne genau zu Wissen wie das Plasmoid funktioniert denke ich mal das die Infos einfach von einer Webseite abgefragt werden).

Zu C++ in QML sollte man sich wohl am besten an bestehenden Plasmoids orientieren:
https://github.com/anthon38/gmailfeed

Auch die allgemeine Qt Dokumentation ist hier hilfreich:
Creating C++ Plugins for QML | Qt QML 5.5


----------



## TempestX1 (14. Februar 2016)

Naja. Meiner ist einfach nur ein normales LXDE ohne große Anpassungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings kann man mit Conky (sollte eigentlich in den meisten Distribution verfügbar sein) so einiges anstellen und den Desktop anpassen. 
Thread mit einigen Beispielen + Codes zum selbst Nutzen und verändern (vorallem auf den hinteren Seiten) : https://forums.mageia.org/de/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=523


----------



## Gimmick (15. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manjaro.

Eigentlich nichts verändert, nur ein Wetter-Desklett eingefügt und ein paar Icons erstellt.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (15. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch am rumspielen mit live usb stick und persistenten Speicher.
Bekomms im Moment noch nicht ganz gebacken die Installation auf die interne 500GB HDD zu bringen. 

edit: Problem gelöst


----------



## Jimini (16. Februar 2016)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> [...]


Mach' für die Fragen am besten einen separaten Thread auf, hier geht es allein um die Gestaltung von Desktops.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnome 3.19.4, Standardhintergrund der sich im Tagesverlauf änder, Standard Adwaita Theme im Dark Modus Global, keine Extensions bis auf Dropdown Terminal


----------



## nordischerdruide (16. April 2016)

da ich nicht der windows-fan bin, habe ich auf meinen spielenotebook zwei systeme drauf.
linux und windows. auf meinen windows läuft zusätzlich eine virtuelle maschine, mit dem aktuellsten XUBUNTU.

auf der linux partition ubuntu 16.04 LTS, die  Oberfläche GNOME 3!
somit ist diese bis 2021 sicher


----------



## Amon (16. April 2016)

Einfach und schlicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Metallica- (16. April 2016)

Ohne Worte


----------



## nordischerdruide (17. April 2016)

Auf meinen Tower PC habe ich neben LinuxMint auch openSUSE laufen.
Standard ist dort KDE aber hin und wieder wechsel ich auch zu Gnome.

Habe mir mal die verschiedenen Desktopbilder angesehen, die hier im Forum gepostet sind.
Sind echt tolle dabei


----------



## -Metallica- (18. April 2016)

@nordischerdruide,

kommst Du gut klar mit Suse & Stabilität ? (Müsste ich wieder einmal Testen nach jahren.)

Gruß


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2016)

Dann packe ich mal meine Dota 2 Naga Siren dazu. Desktop müsste ich aber mal wieder aufräumen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Metallica- (19. April 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Dann packe ich mal meine Dota 2 Naga Siren dazu. Desktop müsste ich aber mal wieder aufräumen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Du hast einen "Verdächtigen Ordner" Namens "VPN" an Board...., darf man erfragen welcher ?  

Tendiere in Richtung: Perfect Privacy VPN Anbieter - Anonym im Internet


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> ...Du hast einen "Verdächtigen Ordner" Namens "VPN" an Board...., darf man erfragen welcher ?



https://vcp.ovpn.to/

Würde diesen Anbieter aber nicht blind empfehlen. Richtet sich eher an gehobene Ansprüche und ist nicht so bequem wie z.B. PP. Diesen Anbieter lehne ich aber eh ab: Perfect Privacy Nazi Verein?

Es hängt halt davon ab was du mit dem VPN erreichen möchtest.


----------



## -Metallica- (19. April 2016)

Nazi Verein ? LOL ?

Quellen ?

Einer, der ein "VPN" nutzt,  möchte halt Anonymität in zeiten von Vorratsdatenspeicherung etc.

Aus welchen Gründen nutzt Du ein "VPN" ?


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2016)

Habe dir auch deine PM geantwortet. Möchte das Thema hier nun nicht weiter ausführen, da es massiver Off-Topic ist


----------



## nordischerdruide (19. April 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> @nordischerdruide,
> 
> kommst Du gut klar mit Suse & Stabilität ? (Müsste ich wieder einmal Testen nach jahren.)
> 
> Gruß



@metallica, jo
klappt alles wie es soll.brauchte aber eine kleine eingewöhnungszeit, da suse kein ubuntu ist ^^
aber im groben läuft das system recht flott und ist stabil.

vpn kenne ich noch als sichere tunnel-verbindung, um von zu hause aus meinen rechner auf der arbeit zu erreichen.


----------



## Jimini (20. April 2016)

Seid doch bitte so nett und verlagert eure Unterhaltung bezüglich VPN und Stabilität woanders hin. Danke! 
Ich habe zudem einige Mehrfachpostings zusammengefasst. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. April 2016)

DESKTOP - mit MATE


----------



## Tekkla (29. August 2016)

Mein täglicher Arbeitsplatz unter Mint mit Cinnamon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furry268 (10. September 2016)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist es auch nur noch ein ganz schlichter Plasma 5-Desktop (unterArch). Notebook sieht mehr oder weniger genau so aus, nur mit dem Panel an der linken Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weaboo


----------



## nordischerdruide (20. September 2016)

habe seit august ubuntu 16.10 zum testen auf einer meiner platten.
schlicht und mittlerweile ohne probleme.


----------



## xActionx (22. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ubunu 16.04 Xenial mit Unity. 
GTK-Theme: Arc-Dark
WM-Theme: Arc-Dark
Icons: Numix-Circle
Conky: Conky_lsd (Angepasst)

Den Auslastungsring um "CPU" generiert ein kleines Lua-Script. Bei der Leiste unten hadelt es sich um Docky. Das Script, welches die Temperatur anzeigt muss ich noch etwas ändern irgendwie zeigt es mir da immer 100°C an.

Den Hintergrund gibt es leider nur mit Manjaro-logo und Schriftzug aber gefällt mir halt, auch wenns nicht so ganz zu Ubuntu passt ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

Bei Interesse kann ich auch noch mein ARCH-Xfce Ricing hochladen. Einfach fragen


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. September 2016)

sieht cool aus, gefällt mir 
vor allem der terminalbefehl, den habe ich gleich bei meinem notebook ausprobiert.


----------



## xActionx (24. September 2016)

Vielen Dank.

Klar screenfetch gehört in der "Ricing-Szene" quasi zum Standart-Repetoir. Mit der -s Option kannst du, sofern scrot installiert ist auch direkt einen Screenshot machen


----------



## VikingGe (25. September 2016)

Furry268 schrieb:


> weaboo



Hast du auch was zum Thema beizutragen oder kannst du nur Beleidigungen?


----------



## obz245 (29. September 2016)

Mein Fedora 24:


----------



## nordischerdruide (15. Oktober 2016)

Nicht schlecht, FEDORA hatte ich auch schon mal auf meinem System (Playstation 3).
Von der Sache her kein schlechtes System.


----------



## VikingGe (12. August 2017)

Ich bin mal so frei, den Thread wieder rauszukramen.

Diesmal allerdings nicht direkt mit nem Desktop (an dem hat sich seit Seite 1 relativ wenig getan), sondern mit nem Boot-Splash, der halbwegs so aussehen soll wie die Loading Screens von NieR:Automata (eigenes Plymouth-Theme, ist noch etwas buggy und WIP):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dem dazu passenden Login-Screen (SDDM mit Breeze-Theme und Hintergrundbild):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimmick (3. November 2017)

Quasi unverändertes KDE auf meinem "ich muss was tippen"-Notebook. Bin immer wieder ein wenig überrascht, wie gut mir das Standard-KDE gefällt 
Die Uhr ist zwar so doppelt vorhanden, aber ist mir egal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimmick (18. Juni 2018)

Ein Update auf Kubuntu 18.04 LTS. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht auf dem Notebook, da ist mittlerweile Manjaro mit KDE drauf.
Bei laufen sehr gut, beim Arbeiten vergesse ich immer wieder, ob ich gerade in Linux oder Windows bin und suche dann irgendwelche Lesezeichen im Browser oder Programme .


----------



## nordischerdruide (25. Juni 2018)

manjaro ist nicht schlecht, eigentlich das beste von arch für einsteiger.
ich habe diese distribution in einer virtuellen maschine laufen.
eigentlich bevorzuge ich lxde (LXDE – Wikipedia) in einer virtuelle maschinen, mit der ausnahme  MANJARO (Manjaro Linux – Wikipedia), dort läuft xfce 4 (Xfce – Wikipedia).


----------



## Gimmick (26. Juni 2018)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> manjaro ist nicht schlecht, eigentlich das beste von arch für einsteiger.



Ich finde Manjaro läuft so gut, dass man sich gar nicht weiter mit Linux beschäftigen muss. Einfach benutzen und gut ist.
Einfach schade, dass einen das Zocken so bei Windows hält ^^.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juni 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Einfach schade, dass einen das Zocken so bei Windows hält ^^.



Es wird immer besser. Mittlerweile laufen etwa 40% meiner Steam-Spiele auch nativ in Linux, und für den Rest würde vermutlich PlayOnLinux helfen. 

Man kann nicht alle Titel auf Linux spielen, aber es gibt definitiv genug Spiele für Linux. Auch wirklich große Produktionen.


----------



## Gimmick (1. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es wird immer besser. Mittlerweile laufen etwa 40% meiner Steam-Spiele auch nativ in Linux, und für den Rest würde vermutlich PlayOnLinux helfen.
> 
> Man kann nicht alle Titel auf Linux spielen, aber es gibt definitiv genug Spiele für Linux. Auch wirklich große Produktionen.



Solange nicht alle alle Spiele, die mich interessieren, problemlos unter Linux laufen, wird das nichts mit dem Wechsel. Keine Lust mich da einschränken zu lassen.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Solange nicht alle alle Spiele, die mich interessieren, problemlos unter Linux laufen, wird das nichts mit dem Wechsel. Keine Lust mich da einschränken zu lassen.



Um fair zu sein, auf modernen Windows Betriebssystemen läuft ja auch fast nichts mehr von vor 10 Jahren oder mehr, dank vollkommen vermurkster Abwärtskompatibilität. Das wird noch witzig wenn Windows 7 dann tatsächlich irgendwann mal ausstirbt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juli 2018)

Du wirst nicht glauben wie viele Rechner mit Win 95 ich schon gesehen habe, weil da irgendeine Steuerung nicht mit neueren Versionen funktioniert.
Ist mit XP auch so und wird mit 7 so weitergehen. Jetzt haben die Affen den Support für Systeme ohne SSE2 auch eingestellt.

Bei Linux sieht es mit der Hardware besser aus (nutze ne i865, i915, Matrox G200, Geforce 2 MX 400, Ti 4200, Ragel XL, Rage 128 mit aktuellem Lubuntu bionic)
Aufgrund den Paketquellen nutze ich Lubuntu.
Ich bin froh, dass ich nur noch mit apt updates muss und mir die Updatesuche der ganzen Programme unter Windows erspart habe.

Ich nutze da das normale LXDE mit diesem Bild http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-OYqMRh0Z7...Qkoec/w1200-h630-p-k-no-nu/Linus+Torvalds.PNG


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aufgrund den Paketquellen nutze ich Lubuntu.
> Ich bin froh, dass ich nur noch mit apt updates muss und mir die Updatesuche der ganzen Programme unter Windows erspart habe.



Die Paketquellen sind einer dieser Punkte, bei denen viele "casual" User von Windows oder auch Mac gar nicht verstehen wie unfassbar weit sie der Welt hinterher hängen bevor sie mal für einige Zeit Linux genutzt haben.  Die Idee, dass man seine Software nicht mehr selbst suchen und beschaffen und updaten muss, sondern einfach nur sagen kann "gib mir Minecraft" und eine Minute später ist es wie durch magische Hand installiert und betriebsfähig, kann einfach nur verstanden werden wenn man es mal probiert hat.

apt ist genial, aber snap wird es vermutlich auf Dauer ablösen. Einer der Vorteile darin ist, dass die installierten Pakete wirklich alles mitbringen was sie brauchen und keine Softwarepakete mehr mit anderen Programmen geteilt werden, wodurch es keine unvorhergesehenen Abhängigkeiten mehr gibt. 
Das ist zwar bei Linux selten ein Problem, aber trotzdem ein wichtiger Schritt um noch stabiliere Betriebssysteme zu bekommen.


----------



## Gimmick (2. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Idee, dass man seine Software nicht mehr selbst suchen und beschaffen und updaten muss, sondern einfach nur sagen kann "gib mir Minecraft" und eine Minute später ist es wie durch magische Hand installiert und betriebsfähig, kann einfach nur verstanden werden wenn man es mal probiert hat.



Dürften die meisten vom Smartphone kennen  - oder auch vom Mac.
Ich bin jedenfalls beigeistert von meinen "Office"-Linuxen.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. September 2018)

Debian Buster Kernel 4.18.0.1-amd64






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2018)

Hübsch. Debian mit Gnome habe ich letztens auch mal aufgesetzt, damit erhält man vermutlich eines der "saubersten", einfachsten und vielfältig nutzbarsten Betriebssysteme überhaupt.  Und Gnome ist einfach eine der schönsten GUIs.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. September 2018)

> Und Gnome ist einfach eine der schönsten GUIs


Das mag sein, frisst mir aber zu viel Leistung und ist zu träge auf alten Karten wie alten Intel-IGPs oder alten GeForce-Karten wie die 4 oder5.
Ich bevorzuge überall LXDE.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. September 2018)

Weil's so schön ist :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. Oktober 2018)

Wie wärs mit dem schlanken und inzwischen sehr schicken und überarbeiteten SwagArch ? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dieser "Hybrid" wird auch langsam besser... 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. September 2019)

Läuft Stabil und ich mag KDE


----------



## colormix (19. September 2019)

Da mache ich doch gerne mit Linux Lubuntu 18.04.3 Bionic Beaver LTS (LXDE)  läuft sehr stabil und zuverlässig und schnell, hier die 64 Bit Version > besser als Windoof 10,
Das Gelbe >  Rechts  ist die CPU Last,
 das Baue Ram Auslastung,
die 48 c  die GPU Temperatur  .
Verbraucht  auch wenig  Ram Speicher was bei meinem 8  GB Ram Speicher  PC nicht   so Wichtig ist .


----------



## Teacup (19. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SUSE Leap 15.1 KDE


----------



## Zeiss (20. Oktober 2019)

Ziemlich witzlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (5. November 2019)

Lubuntu 18.4.3 LTS   etwas umgestaltet auf meine 27 Zoll LG Monitor ,
da wird selbst der Windows 1o User neidisch

Schreibt Eure Linux Version immer dazu das  ist übersichtlicher .


----------



## DIY-Junkie (5. November 2019)

Linux Mint 18.3 MATE, Kernel 4.15
Fragt mich jetzt aber nicht, welche GUI das ist   (würde es aber gern wissen   )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Linux Mint 18.3 MATE, Kernel 4.15)
> Fragt mich jetzt aber nicht, welche GUI das ist   (würde es aber gern wissen   )


MATE-Arbeitsumgebung | MATE basierend auf Gnome 2


----------



## Körschgen (6. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Lubuntu 18.4.3 LTS   etwas umgestaltet auf meine 27 Zoll LG Monitor ,
> da wird selbst der Windows 1o User neidisch
> 
> Schreibt Eure Linux Version immer dazu das  ist übersichtlicher .





Ich glaub ich breche gleich 


Wie kann man einen Desktop nur so verunstalten.

Arbeits Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lugau45 (21. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (29. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu: KDE Plasma

Bisher war ich ja Fan von Gnome. Ich mag den GTK Style schon seit ewigen Zeiten. Aber weil ich in jüngster Zeit nur Probleme mit Fractional Scaling in Kombination von Xorg wg. Nvidia-Karte hatte, habe ich KDE nach Jahren (zuletzt Suse 7 oder so ) mal wieder eine Chance gegeben. Und siehe da, meine Probleme sind weg, sauberes Fractional Scaling, mein geliebtes Arc Dark Theme gibt es, Screen Tearing im FF ist weg, und obendrein ist das Plasma-System in so vielen Details hilfreicher als das echt nur noch rudimentäre Gnome 3 aufgebaut. Gefällt mir extrem gut.


----------



## Körschgen (29. November 2019)

Bis du merkst, dass die schiere Menge an Features und Settings nicht maintainable ist.

KDE hat sich schon gemacht aber es ist bloated, buggy und will zu viele Features integrieren die dann nicht vernünftig gepflegt werden.

Diese Inkonsistenz in Design und co schreckt mich jedes mal wieder ab.

Aber das fractional scaling geht tatsächlich ganz gut


----------



## Tekkla (1. Dezember 2019)

Gnome 3 ist da nicht sonderlich besser. Die haben so viel Feature Reduction betrieben, dass der Rechner echt mies bedienbar ist. Ohne Shell Extensions ist es für mich nur umständlich nutzbar. Der Spezi von denen, der meinte per Default die Desktopsymbole ausblenden zu müssen, gehört für mich mit der Neunschwänzigen geschlagen. Und die diesem Unsinn Zustimmenden im Projekt gleichen mit. Nautilus ist als Filemanager untauglich. Sollen sich mal ein Beispiel an Nemo nehmen. Und trotz all dieser Defizite funktionieren obendrein solche Dinge wie das bei HiDPI essentielle Fractional Scaling nur bedingt bis gar nicht.


----------



## nordischerdruide (6. Februar 2020)

LinuxMint, allerdings nicht die auf Ubuntu aufbaut, sonder auf DEBIAN (LMDE 4 (Buster-Basis) kommt bald, Cinnamon 4.6 und Spendenrekord)


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. Februar 2020)

Linux Mint auf dem Laptop sowie PC


----------



## Körschgen (11. Februar 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Spezi von denen, der meinte per Default die Desktopsymbole ausblenden zu müssen, gehört für mich mit der Neunschwänzigen geschlagen. Und die diesem Unsinn Zustimmenden im Projekt gleichen mit



Einer der Gründe warum ich Gnome liebe.

Symbole auf dem Desktop habe ich noch nie verstanden.

Erst mal alles minimieren um etwas anderes zu starten?

Dafür habe ich doch menu und launcher.

Wer Windows Workflow sucht ist bei Gnome falsch, so einfach ist das.

Ich war noch nie so schnell wie mit Gnome (außer vllt mit i3).


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2020)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wer Windows Workflow sucht ist bei Gnome falsch, so einfach ist das.


Der Desktop ist kein Windows Workflow. Den gibt es schon länger als Windows. Und mit gutem Grund! Dateien, die man mal eben so anlegt oder herunterlädt, entpackt, wieder entfernt, Links in Gruppen zusammengefasst, wie halt bei einem richtigen Schreibtisch und bei Plasma sogar eine Art von Tioschradio mit dem Youtube Player Widget, all das bietet mir ein Desktop. Dass ich mir Programme in eine Leiste pinnen oder in einem Menü finden kann, das ist dann noch wieder etwas ganz anderes. Obendrein haste offensichtlich noch nichts von "Desktop anzeigen" bei Klick oder auch Mouseover gehört. Hot Corners mal als Stichwort für dich.  

 Aber ich sehe schon, du bist vermutlich einer, der für einen Schraubendreher in den Keller rennt, den benutzt, wieder zurückbringt, hoch geht, um dann für das nächste Werkzeug wieder im Keller steht. Rinse and repeat. Und das ist dann schnell. Ganz nebenbei: schnell ist unter unixoiden Systemen die Konsole.


----------



## Körschgen (13. Februar 2020)

Warum so angepisst?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon, du bist vermutlich einer, der für einen Schraubendreher in den Keller rennt, den benutzt, wieder zurückbringt, hoch geht, um dann für das nächste Werkzeug wieder im Keller steht. Rinse and repeat. Und das ist dann schnell. Ganz nebenbei: schnell ist unter unixoiden Systemen die Konsole.



Weil ich meine Programme per shortkey oder launcher starte mit 3 tastenhieben, statt alle Fenster zu minimieren und auf dem Desktop zu suchen?

Gnome ist auf Tastaturbedienung ausgelegt, genau wie tiling window manager.

Ich bin Fullstack Entwickler, ich weiß schon wie ich effizient mit Desktop und Terminal umgehen kann...

Dateien die ich mal schnell runterlade liegen unter Downloads.

Was haben Widgets mit Desktopicons zu tuen?


----------



## Tekkla (13. Februar 2020)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Was haben Widgets mit Desktopicons zu tuen?


Es geht um Workflow. Da dieser sich offensichtlich bei verschiedenen Personen ganz verschieden darstellt, ist es schon legitim sich darüber zu beschweren, wenn "Entwickler" meinen, dass ein gewisser Workflow der "effizienteste" sei. An dieser  Sichtweise kranken extrem viele "Fullstack-Lösungen".


----------



## Körschgen (13. Februar 2020)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass Leute andere Workflows auf den Gnome Desktop übertragen wollen.

Der ganze Desktop wird auf einen bestimmten, höchsteffizienten Workflow optimiert.

Um davon profitieren zu können, muss man den Desktop auch so nutzen wie gedacht.

Wenn du also hingehst und alte Gewohnheiten auf Teufel komm raus bei Gnome nutzen willst, wirst du nicht viel Spaß haben.

Zwingt dich ja auch niemand dazu aber beschwer dich dann nicht, weil du etwas anders haben willst, du hast dir den Desktop schließlich ausgesucht.

Gnome ist nicht ohne Grund der Standard vieler Distros und die Basis so vieler Projekte.

Gnome apps arbeiten nach dem Kiss Prinzip und haben eine einheitliche Design und Code Base. Features, die nicht ausgereift genug sind werden weggelassen.


Das größte Problem bei KDE ist die Inkonsistenz im Design (wie bei Windows) und die Angewohnheit jedes noch so kleine Feature oder Tool mit aufzunehmen.

Maintained wird davon aber kaum was und irgendwann hat man haufenweise broken Software.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Februar 2020)

Da stimme ich dir nicht zu. Das GNOME Projekt hat eine seit Jahrzehnten etablierte und auch nutzbare Technik zu Gunsten von sinnlosem Minimalismus aufgegeben. Ich habe den Wechsel von V2 auf V3 mitgemacht und danach dann auch die weitere Entwicklung. Immer mehr wurde an Desktopfunktionalität gestrichen. Übergeblieben ist ein extrem inperformates Grundkonstrukt von dem, was mal ein Desktop war.

Da ich KDE Plasma nun erst seit einigen Monaten nutze, kann ich noch keine Erfahrungen zum Thema Langlebigkeit haben. Aber ich kann schon jetzt sagen, dass ich nicht den Eindruck eines inkonsisten Designs habe. Die reinen KDE Komponenten (ohne Erweiterung aus der Community) haben alle das gleich Look & Feel für mich. Und ja, das ist bei Anwendungen aus dem GNOME PRojekt nicht anders. Nur ist da die Funktionalität so dermaßen vereinfacht, dass zum Beispiel so etwas simples wie eine optisch gut nutzbare Gruppenverwaltung dem Minimalismuswahn zum Opfer fiel. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich er erähnt ja schon, dass man den Nautilus mittlerweile mal komplett in die Tonne treten kann.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2020)

Bitte nur Experten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nordischerdruide (12. April 2020)

Frühjahrsputz... frisches Upgrade auf 20.04 LTS


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (13. Juni 2020)

Linux Mint 20.04 Cinnamon Beta läuft


----------



## ntropy83 (24. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Debian 10 mit LXDE auf dem Dell Latitude D600 von 2004



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2020)

Ubuntu 20.04 mit LXDE auf dem Compaq DC7100CMT mit Pentium 4 670, auch von 2004 (außer CPU & RAM)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. Juli 2020)

Elementary OS
Läuft ruhig und der Ram verbrauch im IDLE mit 500mb kann sich sehen lassen .
Programme sowie Tools entfernt die ich nicht brauche (Plank, Mail, Epiphany, Musik, Video usw.)
Firefox und MPV Media Player über das AppCenter installiert und mehr braucht man nicht für Mulltimedia.

Linux Mint 20.04 ist mir nach der Installation von ADB und Fastboot install abgestürzt und es gab nur freezes.
LMDE ist mir in den letzten Tagen häufig abgestürzt. Aus dem Sleepmode konnte ich mich nicht mehr Anmelden und auch freeze während und nach der Installation.


----------



## ntropy83 (23. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab meinen Arbeitslaptop gepimpt


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Debian 10 32 Bit auf meinem Fujitsu Celsius H210
Pentium M 1.8 GHz
2 GiB DDR
ATi FireGL T2e mit 1600x1200 am Laptop-Monitor (eher ungewöhnlich)
Hat neben RS232, Centronics und nem Modem auch PS/2.

Das Bild ist eine Anspielung auf "Bliss" ("grüne Idylle") aus Windows XP. Dort ist aber nur Wiese, dieses Bild wurde später gemacht und enthält wieder die Trauben.


----------



## ntropy83 (25. Juli 2020)

Hab nopchn bißchen weiter gepimped 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (30. Juli 2020)

Arch Linux Deepin Extras (Installiert mit Calam Arch Installer | Auslastung zwischen 530 - 600mb im Idle


----------



## ntropy83 (4. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nordischerdruide (3. Oktober 2020)

Herbstputz,….. habe Ubuntu 20.04 LTS auf die Version 20.10 aktualisiert.


Bis jetzt halten sich die Aktualisierungen noch in Grenzen.


Da Canonical offiziell Ubuntu ab den 22.10.20 auf 20.10 aktualisiert, kann sich da ja noch was ändern.





Warum sich auf dem offiziellen Ubuntu Desktop zusätzlich ein Home und Papierkorbsymbole befinden, ist mir schleierhaft.


Ich habe deshalb die Gnome Oberfläche zusätzlich installiert und den Hacken bei Ubuntu Dock gesetzt.


Somit bleibt die obligatorische Seitenleiste trotz Gnome bestehen, aber die für mich lästigen zusätzlich Symbole sind weg.





ACHTUNG, da 20.10 keine LTS Version ist, hat diese einen experimentellen Charakter und ist trotz  ihrer Stabilität nicht für System geeignet, die zum täglich arbeiten gedacht sind.


Einige Programme könnten nicht so sauber und fehlerfrei laufen, wie unter einer LTS Version.

.... fürs tägliche arbeiten nutze ich auf meinen Zweitrechner LinuxMint Debian 4


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Oktober 2020)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> ACHTUNG, da 20.10 keine LTS Version ist, hat diese einen experimentellen Charakter und ist trotz  ihrer Stabilität nicht für System geeignet, die zum täglich arbeiten gedacht sind.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Sobald die veröffentlicht wurde (soll am 22. Okt geschehen) gilt die als stabil und ist für Produktivsysteme geeignet. Ich nutze auch immer die STS-Versionen.
Es macht auch Sinn, da man sonst Programmversionen hat, die teilweise mehr als ein Jahr als sind (mit rückportierten Sicherheitsupdates).

Hier meine heute aufgesetzte Lubuntu-20.04-VM:


----------



## nordischerdruide (4. Oktober 2020)

@DJKuhpisse, ich kaufte mir mein erstes Ubuntu 2009.
Meine Erfahrung seit dem, eine STS Version kann fehlerfrei laufen, muss es aber nicht.

Unterschied LTS - STS

Allerdings aktualisiere ich auch alle 6 Monate mein Ubuntu mit der jeweiligen aktuellen Version,
bin aber auch nicht überrascht, wenn plötzlich Steam nicht mehr läuft oder andere Probleme auftreten.
Schließlich läuft es wieder rund, wenn Ubuntu wieder den LTS Status erreicht


----------



## Körschgen (4. Oktober 2020)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Ich habe deshalb die Gnome Oberfläche zusätzlich installiert und den Hacken bei Ubuntu Dock gesetzt.



Dieser Satz macht keinen Sinn.

Ubuntu benutzt so oder so Gnome und passt diesen an.

Ubuntus Dock ist auch nur eine angepasste Dash-to-Dock Version.


----------



## nordischerdruide (4. Oktober 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Dieser Satz macht keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ubuntu benutzt so oder so Gnome und passt diesen an.
> 
> Ubuntus Dock ist auch nur eine angepasste Dash-to-Dock Version.



Jain, die Ubuntu Oberfläche setzt auf Gnome auf.
Da hast Du recht.
Allerdings muss man, möchte man alle Gnome Programme, auch eine reine Gnome Oberfläche, nochmal Hand anlegen.
*Der Rest von Gnome muss zusätzlich installiert werden!*
( sudo apt-get install gnome )
So kann man beim Start, neben der Ubuntu eigenen Oberfläche, die ja etwas an Unity erinnern soll, auch eine reine Gnome Oberfläche auswählen.
Diese besitz keine sichtbare Seitenleiste mehr, wie bei Ubuntu noch vorhanden.
Die Option Ubuntu Dock erlaubt einen optischen hauch von der original Ubuntu Oberfläche, natürlich etwas abgewandelt, auf einem reinen Gnome Desktop.
Ist natürlich reine Geschmackssache!


----------



## Tekkla (10. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. Oktober 2020)

Debian mit Kernel 5.7 LXQT Envoirment


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ntropy83 (13. Oktober 2020)

Plasma Zombie. 





__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/wrJfGz1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. Oktober 2020)

Arch Linux XFCE
Link https://sourceforge.net/projects/ezarch/files/.  youtube -> eznix Den Stick mit Rufus erstellen GPT UEFI und im DD Modus Schreiben ansonsten wird nicht vom Stick gebootet.
Die Scripts funktionieren nicht richtig. Wer die normale Installation von Arch vorzieht der wird bei der Swap erstellung die Fehlermeldung bekommen -> *swapfile has holes in it*

Wer das Software-Center benötigt 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87UconNzaW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sudo pacman -S --needed base-devel git wget yajl Enter
cd /tmp Enter
git clone https://aur.archlinux.org/yay.git Enter
cd yay Enter
makepkg -si Enter
yay -S pamac-aur Enter danach auswahl 1
Remove make dependencies after install -> yes Enter
Diffs to show -> N = No
Proceed with installation -> y = yes


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2020)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> *swapfile has holes in it*



Das ist mal eine interessante Fehlermeldung!


----------



## nordischerdruide (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe nun mal Cinnamon (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon_(Desktop-Umgebung) als Desktopoberfläche auf UBUNTU ausprobiert.

Da ja nicht wenige Linux Mint mögen und Cinnamon der dortige Standard ist, war ich neugierig.

Mittels Terminal ( sudo apt-get install cinnamon ) schnell installiert, konnte ich nach dem Systemneustart die neue Oberfläche ausprobieren.

Ja, nicht schlecht. Ein wirklich guter allgemeiner Gesamteindruck dieser Desktopoberfläche.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Dezember 2020)

Was habt Ihr alle mit diesem Dark-Mode?


----------



## Tekkla (25. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man viel mit Text zu tun hat, dann ist das einfach nur gut. Coden ist bei mir so ein Fall.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Dezember 2020)

Also ich programmiere sehr viel aber mit weiß auf schwarz kann ich mich null anfreunden.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Dezember 2020)

Programmierst du unter Windows? Würde erklären, warum du von SW ausgehst.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2020)

Sowohl unter Linux (Debian) als auch unter Windows.
Was macht es für einen Unterschied? Eine schwarze Schrift auf dem hellen Untergrund ist sowohl unter Linux eine schwarze Schrift auf dem hellen Untergrund als auch unter Linux eine schwarze Schrift auf dem hellen Untergrund.

@Topic: Ziemlich nüchtern und langweilig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Dezember 2020)

Weil SW mich an Windows Darkmode erinnert. Die hier gezeigten Themes sind allesamt in Grautönen mit gebrochenem Weiß als Schrift, um eben nicht zu viel Kontrast zu erzeugen. Mit solch einem dunklen Theme kann ich stundenlang tags wie nachts schreiben. Bei weißem Hintergrund und schwarzer Schrift schmerzen mir schon nach kurzer Zeit die Augen.


----------



## Csokis (4. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. Mai 2021)

Elementary OS 6 Beta


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2021)

VM mit Ubuntu 20.04 LTS mit Common Desktop Enviroment



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CDE ist zwar etwas altbacken, man hört ab und an die OS/2 Workplace Shell klappern und es würde heutzutage höchstens noch als Holzklasse durchgehen, aber mit etwas Eingewöhnung auch noch nutzbar.

Edit: Folgende Anleitung genutzt: 



__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/jv7zra

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2021)

Das erinnert mich ein Wenig an die Amiga Workbech mit MagicWB + MUI.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2021)

Wer hat MacOS9 bestellt?
Kleinere Bastelei auf Basis von Debian 10 XFCE mit Platinium9. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nordischerdruide (6. März 2022)

Nostalgie..... ?


----------



## nordischerdruide (6. März 2022)

Neben einen leichten xp tatsch auf LinuxMint, hier auch Windows XP auf Ubuntu.
Als Unterbau dient Cinnamon.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. April 2022)

Debian sid mit NV Treiber.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

Motif Window Manager unter Ubuntu 21.10 in einer Test-VM. Diese Umgebung hat nur wenige MB auf der Platte und ist daher extrem schnell. Einige meiner Produktivsysteme werde ich da drauf umstellen.
EDIT: Mittlerweile nutze ich das überall.


----------



## Noofuu (15. Juli 2022)

Manjaro KDE Plasma nur ein bisschen angepasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. Juli 2022)

Manjaro  Kernel 5.19.0-1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nordischerdruide (26. Juli 2022)

Ubuntu Gnome


----------



## nordischerdruide (12. September 2022)

kennt einer noch gnome classik?
auch diese etwas angestaubte oberfläche sieht nun etwas moderner aus und behält trotzdem den charm des vergangenem. 
ubuntu 22.04, gnome classik


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2022)

Gnome Classic ist cool 
Kann mich noch sehr gut an Gnome 2 und 3  erinnern


----------



## Capucius (6. Oktober 2022)

Kali Linux

Gerade frisch eingerichtet und noch total aufgeräumt und sauber.  Jetzt kanns losgehen mit dem OSCP... vielleicht sollte ich am Ende ein Nachher-Foto machen.


----------

